# Jumeirah Village Triangle



## Flymo (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey

I am looking for advice on living in Jumeirah Village Triangle.
I have been living in Arabian Ranches for past 2 years, and The Greens before that.
My landlord is "moving in" to my villa so have to move (an issue for another day), so looking now at villa's with maids room.

I have been in a 3br+study, so although it has been very nice, this style is not what we want for a maid. I see some nice large 2br+maids room in JVT for around 120k pa so looks quite good. My second options i a 3br+m in Motor city but these are appartments.

I wanted some opinions on the area, was facilities there are and general expense of DEWA etc (hoping its cheaper than my 1500dhs per month now in Arabian Ranches!).
Any hidden charges each month?

Are there shared pools finished? Shops?

Any advice would be very much appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Try asking your question on the Dubai forum.


----------



## maninthesand (Jan 2, 2013)

lived in jvt for 2.5 years. love it here. the space is fab. no shops yet, but nakheel have just announced al khail plaza will open in may.


----------

